# Square card reader



## J-TRanch (Jan 31, 2014)

Does anyone else use the Square card reader or a card reader to accept credit cards for goat sales now?


Owner/operator
J-T Ranch Dairy Goats
NW KS
Facebook Fan Page


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

We use it at the place I work. Seems to work well.


----------



## J-TRanch (Jan 31, 2014)

Would you recommend that one or another one?


Owner/operator
J-T Ranch Dairy Goats
NW KS
Facebook Fan Page


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

It is nice because it is small and works well on smart phone. We use it for multiple devices. Get a cleaning card for it.


----------



## J-TRanch (Jan 31, 2014)

Cleaning card?


Owner/operator
J-T Ranch Dairy Goats
NW KS
Facebook Fan Page


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Yes. It is like a credit card but you swipe it through to clean the square.


----------



## J-TRanch (Jan 31, 2014)

Will order that too now! Thanks 


Owner/operator
J-T Ranch Dairy Goats
NW KS
Facebook Fan Page


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

I do...its so simple....and i just charge the fee to the purchaser


----------



## J-TRanch (Jan 31, 2014)

How do.you charge the fee to them???! I didnt you could do that


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

I add it to the sales price


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

I charge 3% more if using a credit card


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

but its less then 3% if you swipe the card (its like 2%) and higher if you actually punch the number in (like they give you the CC number on the phone or the reader doesnt work/you dont have it on you etc).

I used it with a jewelry business I had.


----------



## J-TRanch (Jan 31, 2014)

If you add it to the sales price then it'll just take out more anyways????


Owner/operator
J-T Ranch Dairy Goats
NW KS
Facebook Fan Page


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

To me it's part of the cost of business and I do not charge extra for PayPal or Square.


----------



## ariella42 (May 22, 2014)

I agree with Stacey. It's a turn-off for me as a buyer to pay more for convenience. With my Etsy business, I factor the cost of such things into the price. And yes, when they charge you a percentage, it will be a percentage of whatever you charge your customer.


----------



## J-TRanch (Jan 31, 2014)

That's what I was thinking. Didn't think it worked lol. We live a hour from town so it would cost more to get a check to the bank anyway since we don't mail them anymore. 


Owner/operator
J-T Ranch Dairy Goats
NW KS
Facebook Fan Page


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

I ordered the square this season to use at craft fairs while selling my soap & lotion. I like that there's no monthly fee, a set % per purchase and it automatically goes into my bank account. Also, you can email a receipt and the buyer can leave feedback


----------

